# Attempting an Even Split



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

I would just extend your stand and place them as singles side by side. If one is way stronger than the other just swap their locations. When making split, just equalize brood and honey fairly equally. No need to find the queen. I recommend staying out of both for a month to let new queen start laying. Disturbance can cause problems. Add another box to either or both if they get crowded. Good luck.


----------



## Shutrbug (Feb 8, 2015)

Thank you, sir! I have another white hive from the same local manufacturer, so even the tops will be the same. I'll give it a shot and keep you posted!


----------



## grozzie2 (Jun 3, 2011)

If you really want to know which box has the old queen, and not in a big hurry to do the split, just put a queen excluder between the two boxes now. Wait for 5 days, then go see which box has freshly hatched larvae (much easier to spot than eggs). That's the box with the queen, and in the other box you will find much older larvae, with no sign of eggs and/or freshly hatched larvae. Now you know which box has the queen in it.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>My issue is that I'm still new enough at this that I have not been successful at locating the queen.

Not necessary.

> For the most part I realize I only need to locate EVIDENCE of the queen, and she is definitely there. But when doing most every type of split, the directions say "Do X with the queen, then ...." If I can't find her, I want to just divide into two. 

Just divide it into two. Distribute the resources evenly and don't worry about where the queen is.

>On the split page, it says "Face both of new hives at the sides of the old hive so the returning bees aren't sure which one to come back to." I want to make double-sure that I understand this - right now my existing hive faces south. If I point one hive at the left and one at the right, I'll have a hive facing east and one facing west. Isn't that breaking some sort of bee law that the hives face south?

The hives don't have to face south. None of mine do at present... half of mine face east and half face west because the stands are running north and south...

>I'm splitting the white hive in the picture. I can point a hive at the left side, but not the right. 

Then don't worry about it. It's just an easy method to account for drift. It is not necessary. Shake extra bees into the hive at the new location and don't worry about it.


----------



## Shutrbug (Feb 8, 2015)

As your site says - not everything in 'conventional beekeeping' is accurate or has to be followed. I am taking advice from here and from others and comparing/contrasting with the advice that I already 'know'. 

I do appreciate the response to help clarify things for me. I'll keep everyone posted.


----------

